# anyone else hate it when teacher tells you to pick a partner to work with



## lonely stoner

..and you end up all alone in the end


----------



## SOME

* rises hand*

"teacher, I have to use the bathroom.

*never comes back......*

Yeah it sucks.


----------



## kippan

Oh man I just sit there and don't do it. Seriously.


----------



## Jess32247

At first I get embarrassed, but the teacher doesn't really care. Plus if I did do it with someone else, I'd end up doing all the work. But yeah, i always wish someone would work with me and do there share of the work


----------



## Just Tony

Yeah.. Now though I know to get up and go sit by somebody I think is cute. Its better to sit with someone and worry about that one person judging you then worrying about everyone right?


----------



## thewrestler92

I used to hate that in high school. I never had a partner usually. But in college now, a lot of people don't know each other in the class so you usually will always have someone to work with and sometimes the professors pick your partners.


----------



## Marakunda

I sorta got used to it after a while.... I just sat there and made no effort, I knew I would have made a fool of myself.


----------



## Chaos Plus

All my teachers have forced me to work with someone.
I usually end up doing all the work while the other does nothing.


----------



## Popularity

the ****ing worst. everyone gets up and moving and I just sit there slowly getting all hot.

I haven't had to deal with that for more than a year though luckily.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

yes but i did somehow manage to find a partners this year


----------



## Corw

uhhh yeah i know , actually nowadays it's less harder for me as long as there is something really there to do or talk about , but back to school days i didn't pick anybody and so they didn't pick me. you know the first impression in the first meeting is really important , if classmates finds you as a awkward person from the very first week or even day then the impression never going to change.


----------



## royal

That's why it's good to have at least one friend in each class.

(Harder than it sounds, as you guys probably know.)


----------



## Chaos Plus

Even if you have friends in a class doesn't mean they'll work with you.


----------



## Infexxion

Back when I was in public school I got so used to being left out I didn't even try to look for a partner, just waited for the teacher to pair me up with another group.


----------



## Uranium

I just pretend like Im looking for something in my backpack while everyone is getting with friends.


----------



## Estival

So embarassing. I try to look busy but I can't help turning bright red and have to fight tears. Awkward. 

So glad to hear other people are bothered by this too. I always feel like the only one in school...


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

Yes i hate it i'm always alone


----------



## kabby

Oh, yes. I usually end up sitting near a group and make it look like I'm working with them, or "work" with some people I know fairly well, but end up just working by myself.


----------



## Evilan

I used to hate it because I rarely knew people in my classes, but during my Junior year I was more or less forced to phase out of my fears. I had two classes, Calc and Physics, that were heavily group oriented and we were constantly divided into groups of people we really didn't know. Halfway through the year, I really wasn't bothered by group projects anymore and I enjoyed working with a lot of the people in the classes. I'm not sure what sparked the change, but I'm glad it happened I highly recommend and hope a lot of your guys sign up for group oriented classes. They really do help!


----------



## newcomplaint

Worst part of school. I never have friends in any of my classes since I moved to a new town before 9th grade. I have a few friends there but they're still never in the same classes. I hate partner work more than anything and I'll usually try to just do it by myself. Taking anatomy last year was especially terrifying because we had to have lab groups which we pick ourselves. I always hope that the teachers will have picked the groups for us. But it never happens. I usually just sit there until someone comes up to me and asks me.


----------



## CoreyX

Ohh I hate that. Especially when it's two person groups. That's horrible. I get so nervous and panic in my head. But what I found that works is you act lazy as you look for someone until if your lucky it's just you and another person. Then it's pretty much a given that you group with them, and they're desperate for a partner just as much as you.
But when they group up it's like lunch, I hate those too.


----------



## Jalin

I actually like it, because then I don't actually have to interact with my partner. Even though you end up doing all the work.


----------



## Artificial Intelligence

Oh my God, I hated when the teachers would do that; it was always so awkward. It's funny how schools want students to do group projects in order to develop social skills and the ability to "work with others," but instead it just makes me dread social interaction even more. I prefer working alone anyway.


----------



## notna

Yes, There was one teacher who done this ALL the time In my first year of High School ( about 4 times a week). 

It got to the point where I wanted to Kill Him or Kill Myself. Thank god he does not "teach" me anymore. I always give him a evil eyes when I see him :|


----------



## aanner

I hate it so much....... I just pretend I'm doing something else or busy finishing homework from another class the whole time.. everyone in my classes always seem to be really loud outgoing and good friends and I never found anyone to be friends with. I like when the teacher pairs us!!


----------



## lonely stoner

o yeah i love it when teacher pairs us


----------



## Karabang

I hate it! (LOL)

Even though I have (somewhat) friends in my class, they don't pick me as their partner. I always end up alone. The teacher doesn't even say anything until 5 minute later. What's worst is when everyone have a partner and she told me to pick a group to join.


----------



## awkwardface

Artificial Intelligence said:


> It's funny how schools want students to do group projects in order to develop social skills and the ability to "work with others," but instead it just makes me dread social interaction even more. I prefer working alone anyway.


This.

I think my brain's only half as functional as it is when I'm around people. I usually have great ideas when I'm by myself, but not when I'm in a group.

All group discussions I've been in always went the same way. All the extroverted ones would bark out their answers and after a while, someone would notice me and ask me if I have anything to say. Every one would turn to me and awkward silence would ensue until someone starts talking again.

It's embarrassing.


----------



## Bbpuff

I usually try to prepare myself for this situation ahead of time.. x.x Usually I try to atleast make one good friend in all of my classes.. Well I don't really try, but y'know hopefully I'll have atleast one.. Usually 2 or 3 of my classes I'll have absouletly no friends and I just quietly sit there doodling the whole time.. But usually I'm not the only one in that class who has no friends, it feels like there's always one other person that is completely alone just like me. I'm usually able to find that person. And when there is projects and such, I end up approaching them, asking if they want to be partners. Sometimes we end up being friends after that. And we'll always go directly to each other whenever partners are required. But sometimes we end up not talking at all and do the project in awkward silence, and I'll just end up kind of avoiding them for the rest of the year.. x.x


----------



## laurie17

There always seemed to be an even number of people in the class (thankfully!), so I never had that. But it was pretty annoying when my teacher actually deliberately put me with two transfer students to basically teach them 
I've also had the problem of the SEATING PLAN (it's so evil, it deserves capitals), when people would move away from me every lesson and get asked to move back DX


----------



## smiles4miles

I've hated this ever since middle school. I'm now working on a 2nd bachelors degree and I STILL freak out when we have to work with partners. I usually end up finding someone and its not a huge deal, but it still makes me so uncomfortable.


----------



## notverycreativename

*Absoloutly*

I HATE that. I'm sort of like, GREAT, because I don't have to deal with the anxiety that comes with working with someone at that moment BUT it's really awkward being the only person who doesn't have a partner and then the teacher has to say, "Who hasn't got a partner?" and put me with another person who probably doesn't like me all that much.
Or, even worse, I get made to work in a three with someone else's pair.


----------



## loneeagle927

I hated it. I usually find myself standing still while my classmates are roaming around looking for their friends. I find myself awkward and nervous. One of my acquaintance (which are very few) picks me sometimes, although I am not fully open to him due to SA.


----------



## Bexaplex

Every class I don't have with my sister this happens, which is all the time because they never put siblings together. My family is the only ones I'm not SA around. But yeah, it happens all the time at school.

In the end, the teachers, who feel bad for me, change all the projects so that the class can choose to work alone. Of course no one chooses this option besides me. I feel so alone. I'm surprised so many of you feel the same way, I thought I was the only one. That makes me feel a little bit better. 

Of course if I ever were to meet any of you in real life it would be extremely awkward and I probably would watch the clock, pick scabs and pop pimples in front of you, which is really gross and stupid. God I'm so awkward.


----------



## Poisoned

I hate it. Omg. ><
My heart always skips a few beats when the teacher says that. I just sit there and hope someone would wave me over, but that never happens, so I just start on whatever we're doing and hope for the best. =/


----------



## TheLostCube

I hate when that happens! I usually just sit there awkwardly hoping no one notices, but usually the teacher then forces me to be with someone. I always feel really bad for that person because I feel like I just annoyed them for being paired with me.


----------



## Fluffy

I hate that so much...I remember once in middle school I knew two people kinda well and when we had to pair up in 2's they grouped together and completely forgot about me...  then the teacher put me with one of the "popular" girls and I ended up doing the whole thing by myself...


----------



## heyymoon

I always just work alone, even if the teacher doesn't approve. 
It's much too awkward t


----------



## heyymoon

I always just work alone, even if the teacher doesn't approve. 
It's much too awkward to try to work with someone I don't know.


----------



## The Awkward One

Story of my life.
All through primary school, all my teachers would say "now, for this activity, you will need to get into pairs..." and I would automatically become awkward and not move. If my best friend wasn't there, I was screwed. I'd always end up paired with the teacher, or in a group of three, where the other two would scowl at me. But the fact that I had one good friend, I would often be smug about. She had another male friend who I hated (who is now actually my best friend, strangely enough) and I'd always push him out of the group and he would be partner-less.
In high school, on the rare occassion that we work in pairs, I usually have someone. I have a few friends. If not though, I just drop to the back of the class awkwardly and I usually go unnoticed. If I am noticed, the teacher pulls a disappointed face and tells me to work by myself. Which I'm fine doing.


----------



## lineal

Hm yeah, I've kind of gotten used to the whole thing now too I'll just work alone. The worst for me is if we're actually doing a physical activity rather than like, just writing because then I usually just sit there while everyone works around me and then I must stick out so much against everyone else. I used to cry each time we were asked, and I'm in high school so that's even more awkward but I'm trying to control it so I don't make myself look too stupid :/


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I despised this too...I would sit and wait. Enriched English was the worst for this because all of my friends took core English, so I hardly spoke a word to a soul. I was fortunate to have the same girl ask me to be her partner twice for two different English projects!! She will never know how much that actually meant to me even though I said thank you to her several times...


----------



## farsan

yea i hate it too, and in the end when everybody are in pairs and I see one person left I won't go and ask if she/he wants to be with me and hope that teacher will let me work alone. I'm glad that there is another student who never have a partner to work with so we work together very often ..


----------



## jennah

It depends on whether or not I know anyone in the class. If my friends are there, it's fine with me, but if not I feel like crying.

I actually think I hate it more when the teacher chooses the groups because there's more of a chance I'll end up with someone I don't know/don't like and it'll be even more awkward.


----------



## MeggieGirl

Grapefruits said:


> That happened to me ALL the time! Oh my gosh, I thought I was the only one.
> 
> I hate it when they say that and then add, "who doesn't have a partner?" I was always so shy to speak up, so I would work by myself and then the teacher would come over to me and say "Where is your partner?" Everyone would stop and look at me. They would then say out loud in front of the whole class "Who doesn't have a partner? [My name] needs a partner."
> 
> It was really bad in P.E. especially in middle school (yeah I've had SA that long).
> 
> At one point, my coach even began saying, "Who doesn't have a partner, except [my name]?"
> 
> It was so embarrassing! Honestly, so much of those stupid school projects could be handled individually with more efficiency!


I had the exact same thing. It becomes even worse when a teacher decides a group you must go in and the group clearly does not want to include you.


----------



## Joe

All my teachers have forced me to work with someone.
I usually end up doing none of the work while the other does everything. Depending on group size group of 2/3 i normally do something but 4+ i dont unless its with people im comfortable with.

Which is really boring for me.


----------



## gawkward

I've been to a tiny private school all my life so I know everyone, but believe me, that doesn't make it much easier. In middle and elementary school it was kind of a problem when everyone else had a partner except me. I tried to pair up with only a few friends but that didnt always work out. I hated it 

In high school the classes are way smaller. There are 9 sophomores, and I feel comfortable working with any of them (well, mostly.) Mixed classes (where they mix different grades) are really awkward though, because only a couple sophomores are in it


----------



## psgchisolm

I much prefer to work alone or with one of my close friends as other people tend to just bump off and never do any work.


----------



## Karuni

If I didn't have a friend in the class when a teacher did this, I hated it. I would always just sit there and wait for the teacher to pair up the "leftovers" as I call myself and anybody else that didn't have a partner/group. I thought it was worse though when we had a number of students that didn't break up evenly, so the teacher would tell the leftover people to go join some group or pair. I felt like the group thought, "Oh great, we get to deal with this person too". =( 

Actually, I think it's the worst when you have two friends or something, and they become a pair but the teacher won't let you have a group of three, so you're stuck with being with someone you don't know while your friends get to be together ;_;

This wasn't too bad of a problem during the last couple of years of high school because I knew everybody by then and could tolerate mostly everyone. College is going to very difficult to start this all over with...


----------



## nooby

*ugh*



lonely stoner said:


> ..and you end up all alone in the end


 ya i know right i hate it, then i always get to do it alone. :|


----------



## mapthesoul

Yeah it makes me feel sick to the stomach once I hear the teacher even mention partners.

Usually I end up doing all the work while the other kid does nothing, really. How can the teacher tell?


----------



## danabeaton

God, tell me about it. Especially when there's an odd number or your friends already pair off.

About three years ago, none of my friends were in my class and I got so scared that I turned to a boy I sort of knew and asked him. He was so freaked out and told me he was going with his best friend. I cringed so bad. 

Since then I just put on a cool face, tried the whole mysterious, independent thing XD


----------



## thatkid

its terrible I usualy just sit there until the teacher decides to make an example of me ask me why im not working yell at me and then I walk out go outside go into the smoke pit and smoke a spliff..erm cig


----------



## WalkingDisaster




----------



## evoleht

I would usually try and work with someone who is quiet lonely too; but it usually gets awkward when we're done and all we do is stare at the wall.


----------



## orchidsandviolins

This happened in one of my college classes. But we had to work with someone we didn't know at all. I stayed calm, and looked around in a friendly manner, but then after about a minute EVERYONE found a partner. I raised my voice a bit to ask random people, but they were already walking away to work with someone else.

It was seriously embarrassing, and I was the last person left. I kinda had to laugh, though. I mean, that stuff still happens in college?

But I ended up with a group of 3. So, it worked out.


----------



## shyfemme247

*Always alone at the end*

I just sit back and wait to see who doesn't get a partner because I know everyone else has their friends that they always partner with.


----------



## keyla965

i hate it when that happens too. I like to work by myself all the time. Its slower with a group of ppl or even two. Im good at working by myself


----------

